# Help! I've got a round stuck in my CZ-75BD!



## TrafficsKindaBad

So, just got home from the range where my shooting was cut short due to this problem. The gun was super dirty--about 800 rounds since a good clean and I was shooting some hand loads. A round got stuck partially in the chamber, sticking out of the breech about 1/8 of an inch. When this happened, it was stuck so tight that I couldn't rack the slide to eject the round. However, I was able to drop out the magazine and pull the slide back just enough to remove the slide stop and field strip the gun. The primer has been struck very well, and by carefully looking down the barrel I'm thinking that the bullet may not be on the case anymore but rather squibbed early on.

My first concern is can I put the barrel in water or oil it well enough to hopefully render the round inert if it is still together? I'm to take a dowel and measure the depth that the bullet is in to see if its in the case or not. Just wanted to get something posted first. Any help is appreciated.

I'll update when I find out whether this round is in fact live or not. Again, the primer is heavily dented, but in the meantime I'm going to assume it's live.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Moral of Story: Keep your gun clean.

If the bullet is lead, not jacketed, it could be captured by a screw thread and pulled out through the muzzle.
Then the case could be pushed or hammered out using a _wooden_ (or plastic) rod.

In any case, the removal operation is a dangerous one: The primer may indeed still be live.

_Don't do it yourself!_

Take the barrel, by itself, to a good gunsmith.


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad

Yes, it is lead. Contacting a gunsmith at the moment. I took a plastic cleaning rod and put it down the muzzle to measure where the bullet is. It seems as though it did fire and the bullet got stuck about 5mm distant. I can turn the case by gripping the rim with pliers, but not pull any distance.


----------



## pic

Where's REX ? He is another expert on the subject. 
Curious what your gunsmith advised. 
Good luck


----------



## denner

Sounds like a might bit dangerous situation, I'd follow Steve's advice and get a gunsmith to look at it, and don't assume anything. Firearms are not forgiving.


----------



## pic

Steve always gives great advice, but I think it has been determined after Steve's post ,that the round was discharged .

I may be wrong but I think the boom factor is gone, we are at the dislodging point. Lol.I think?.:smt017


----------



## Haas

Crap, this sounds scary. I'm wondering if the range you were at might have had a person who was capable of helping out safely?


----------



## denner

TrafficsKindaBad said:


> So, just got home from the range where my shooting was cut short due to this problem. The gun was super dirty--about 800 rounds since a good clean and I was shooting some hand loads. A round got stuck partially in the chamber, sticking out of the breech about 1/8 of an inch. When this happened, it was stuck so tight that I couldn't rack the slide to eject the round. However, I was able to drop out the magazine and pull the slide back just enough to remove the slide stop and field strip the gun. The primer has been struck very well, and by carefully looking down the barrel I'm thinking that the bullet may not be on the case anymore but rather squibbed early on.
> 
> My first concern is can I put the barrel in water or oil it well enough to hopefully render the round inert if it is still together? I'm to take a dowel and measure the depth that the bullet is in to see if its in the case or not. Just wanted to get something posted first. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> I'll update when I find out whether this round is in fact live or not. Again, the primer is heavily dented, but in the meantime I'm going to assume it's live.


Were you attempting a torture test on the CZ-75B? A super dirty pistol after 800 rounds shooting lead re-loads?


----------



## TrafficsKindaBad

Yeah, it's pretty new and I was really trying to dirty it up and see how it performed with a heavy sludge on it. It was great until today, now I know the threshold. My range doesn't have anyone available--it's not that kind of place. It's a club where we let ourselves in and out. I was the only one there at the time I was shooting. Thanks for the feedback. Sure it sucks, but it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Since the primer is dead, and the case probably did not contain powder in the first place, you may be able to remove the bullet and then the case on your own.

Nevertheless, I advise against such an operation. The hazards may still be serious-even deadly.

If you are dead-set (pun intended) on doing it yourself, here's how the job goes:
Grip the barrel (and _only_ the barrel), muzzle down, in _well-padded_ vise jaws.
Introduce penetrating oil by placing a little of it all the way around the protruding stuck case. (Kroil seems good for this.)
Wait for the oil to "sink in." Then add another dose of oil. _Wait a day or two_.
Grip the base of the case with waterpump pliers or locking pliers, and twist while pulling upward.
If the case does not at least begin to come out, repeat the penetrating-oil dose, wait a day or two, and try again.
Once the case it out, reverse the barrel in the vise jaws so that its muzzle is up.
Introduce a _wooden_ dowel into the barrel from the muzzle. Use a 3/8"-diameter dowel, which may need to be sanded somewhat smaller to fit easily into the bore.
Tap on the end of the dowel with a brass, aluminum, wooden, or rawhide mallet. _Do not use iron or steel for the dowel or the hammer_.
The bullet should soon fall out.

Now, *clean the gun!*


----------



## pic

denner said:


> Sounds like a might bit dangerous situation, I'd follow Steve's advice and get a gunsmith to look at it, and don't assume anything. Firearms are not forgiving.


You are correct ,it needs to be assumed that your dealing with a live round. I stated that it has been determined the round has been discharged. That was wrong .


----------



## SteamboatWillie

And just a suggestion for future reference. Rather than "carefully looking down the barrel" of a suspected squib round, place a small mirror on the floor, point the barrel over the mirror to view the situation. You can also use a flashlight shining on the mirror to illuminate the barrel interior. I would never look into a barrel where a cartridge and or bullet is present. Then again, I'm Irish, so Mr. Murphy (of Murphy's Law fame) and I have had a close lifelong relationship. :mrgreen:

Hope you get the situation resolved.


----------



## Glock Doctor

Wow, talk about overthinking something! OK, so the barrel is loose - Good! Secure the barrel. (I don't care how.) Take a pair of needle-nose Vise-Grips; latch onto the cartridge head (or rim), and PULL THE CASE OUT OF THE CHAMBER. (It wasn't welded in there, right!) Next, if the bullet is still in the tube, use a bass rod, a wooden dowel, or even a section of an aluminum shotgun cleaning rod in order to pound the bullet out while working from the muzzle end. 

We get problems like this as often as two or three times a year at one of the busier ranges I frequent. It ain't no big deal; and gunsmiths don't don bomb squad suits in order to clear these weapons. That case got stuck in the chamber by nothing more than slide impact; and it will come out with a similar amount of force. Using Kroil around the perimeter of the stuck case ain't such a bad idea, either. 

I'm not going to tell you what happened is incredibly stupid; I bet you already know that, anyway. I'm curious: What is 5mm equal to in inches? You can actually measure that with a cleaning rod? The last time I watched a smith clear one of these barrels it took him all of 30 seconds!


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Glock Doctor said:


> ...What is 5mm equal to in inches?...


It's about 0.2": two-tenths of an inch.


----------



## pic

SteamboatWillie said:


> And just a suggestion for future reference. Rather than "carefully looking down the barrel" of a suspected squib round, place a small mirror on the floor, point the barrel over the mirror to view the situation. You can also use a flashlight shining on the mirror to illuminate the barrel interior. I would never look into a barrel where a cartridge and or bullet is present. Then again, I'm Irish, so Mr. Murphy (of Murphy's Law fame) and I have had a close lifelong relationship. :mrgreen:
> 
> Hope you get the situation resolved.


Oh yea ,,
Mr. Murphy rules


----------



## pic

Glock Doctor said:


> Wow, talk about overthinking something! OK, so the barrel is loose - Good! Secure the barrel. (I don't care how.) Take a pair of needle-nose Vise-Grips; latch onto the cartridge head (or rim), and PULL THE CASE OUT OF THE CHAMBER. (It wasn't welded in there, right!) Next, if the bullet is still in the tube, use a bass rod, a wooden dowel, or even a section of an aluminum shotgun cleaning rod in order to pound the bullet out while working from the muzzle end.
> 
> We get problems like this as often as two or three times a year at one of the busier ranges I frequent. It ain't no big deal; and gunsmiths don't don bomb squad suits in order to clear these weapons. That case got stuck in the chamber by nothing more than slide impact; and it will come out with a similar amount of force. Using Kroil around the perimeter of the stuck case ain't such a bad idea, either.
> 
> I'm not going to tell you what happened is incredibly stupid; I bet you already know that, anyway. I'm curious: What is 5mm equal to in inches? You can actually measure that with a cleaning rod? The last time I watched a smith clear one of these barrels it took him all of 30 seconds!


I think he has been already turning n pulling the brass . Casing Might still be connected to the bullet. 
Whattya think ? , is it possible he thinks it's a squib, but it's really a jammed round intact


----------



## Glock Doctor

Yes, that's what I think!

I was, also, being facetious. I realize that we're talking about a silly 2/10's of an inch. The point is that this is a difficult measurement to take accurately with a plastic cleaning rod.

The last time I watched a smith remove an intact stuck round from a pistol barrel all he did was hold the barrel in one hand, insert a dowel into it from the muzzle end, and give the thing a good hard whack. Out came the round! I remember quipping, '_How much are you going to charge the poor guy for your expert assistance?_' He laughed, and pointed to the sign on the wall that read, '*Labor: $55.00 an hour*'.

(I was there later in the day when the fellow returned for his pistol. He got it handed back to him at no charge, but, with an admonition to clean his gun and not be so lazy with the handle on his reloading press.) :mrgreen:


----------



## pic

Do some handguns still fire or should I say strike the primer without being in full battery? 

I know a few times I had to hit the back of my Glock's slide before it would release the firing pin and shoot.
The poster stated the round was out 1/8 of an inch. Was the round properly seated? And then only ejected 1/8 of an inch.


----------



## BigCityChief

SteamboatWillie said:


> And just a suggestion for future reference. Rather than "carefully looking down the barrel" of a suspected squib round, place a small mirror on the floor, point the barrel over the mirror to view the situation. You can also use a flashlight shining on the mirror to illuminate the barrel interior. I would never look into a barrel where a cartridge and or bullet is present. Then again, I'm Irish, so Mr. Murphy (of Murphy's Law fame) and I have had a close lifelong relationship. :mrgreen:
> 
> Hope you get the situation resolved.


Absolutely!! No one should intentionally look down the barrel of a "loaded" gun - ever.


----------

